# Ghostbusters: Legacy - Erster Trailer zeigt neuen Cast, Ecto-1 und mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Legacy - Erster Trailer zeigt neuen Cast, Ecto-1 und mehr* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ghostbusters: Legacy - Erster Trailer zeigt neuen Cast, Ecto-1 und mehr*


----------



## nitg (10. Dezember 2019)

hm


----------



## Mahoy (10. Dezember 2019)

Dem Trailer nach zu urteilen geht es in diesem Film um ein paar Kinder aus prekären Verhältnissen, die Requisiten aus den damaligen Ghostbusters-Filmen finden, während ihre neue Wohnumgebung von den Folgen des Frackings erschüttert wird.

Darauf haben die Fans gewartet.


----------

